# Costume Voting App



## MTDave (Aug 31, 2015)

We do a costume contest every year at our party. We have Best, Scariest, Funniest and Sexiest. We have traditionally done ballot slips that you fill names in and submit them then at the end of the party I will count up all the votes for each costume. Rather time consuming. I've looked online and am not having much luck with an idea I had. Has anyone found an app for a tablet or online site to create the same thing only with online voting? I was thinking I could have pictures up of everyone in costume then let the app be on a tablet at the party or have a way people could log on and vote and it would calculate the votes for me. Has anyone done that yet?

Thanx!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Not seen an app but I know a lot of people post a costume contest album on facebook, instructing voters to only vote once for each category by means of a like


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

There are a few poll apps out there that might be useful.


----------

